# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Paniku dhe ankthi

## Albo

Kush janë simptomat e para që shfaqen dhe ndryshimet mes tyre

*Paniku dhe ankthi, si dallohen*

Paniku karakterizohet si një episod alarmi(frike), i cili fillon menjëherë dhe mund të zgjasë rreth gjysmë ore. Kur njeriu është në këtë fazë mund të shfaqë dridhje të trupit të pakontrollueshme, marrje fryme, rrahjet e zemrës shpejtohen, djersitet, i merren mend dhe po ashtu mund të ketë ndjesi shtrëngese në fyt apo në kraharor. Kjo sëmundje ndryshon pak nga format e tjera të krizave të anktheve (anxiety attacks) sepse zakonisht ataket e panikut kanë fillim të menjëhershëm, të paprovokuar nga ndonjë stimul i jashtëm dhe e kthejnë individin krejt të pamundur nga ana fizike. Gjithashtu simptomat mendore, emocionale influencojnë pozitivisht simptomat fizike dhe anasjelltas, duke krijuar një rutinë ciklike. Zakonisht ata që kanë përjetuar një sulm paniku në jetën e tyre, ka shumë mundësi ta përjetojnë përsëri. Kur simptomat dhe episodet janë kronike atëherë diagnoza kthehet në sëmundje paniku (panic disorder). Krizat e panikut janë ndarë në tri kategori: 1- Krizë paniku spontane: Kriza vjen pa asnjë shenjë paralajmëruese, ditën apo natën. Nuk ka të bëjë me aktivitetet që njeriu është duke bërë në atë moment (mund të jetë edhe duke fjetur). Nuk ka të bëjë me ndonjë provokim të jashtëm apo me ndonjë stimul specifik. 
2-Kriza specifike paniku: Këto kriza provokohen nga ndonjë nxitje (stimulues) i frikshëm apo traumatik. Për shembull, njerëzit që kanë frikë të gjenden në mes të një grumbulli të madh njerëzish apo kur njeriu viziton vende traumatike apo kujton situata traumatike të së kaluarës. 3-Kriza paniku të predispozuara nga situata të jashtme: Krizat mund të fillojnë në disa situata apo ambiente të caktuara, por jo çdo herë që gjenden në ato situata apo ambiente. Për shembull, dikush mund të këtë një krizë paniku kur është duke ngarë makinën, edhe pse nuk ka ndonjë frikë apo ankth nga kjo situatë. Gjithashtu, jo çdo herë që vizitohen këto ambiente fillojnë krizat. Shumë njerëz që vuajnë nga krizat e panikut tregojnë një frikë të papërmbajtshme sikur do vdesin ose një ndjesi çmendurie. Zakonisht, kur njeriu fillon të ndiejë shenjat e para të panikut (kur nuk është spontan), i erren sytë, nuk kontrollon gjymtyrët (këmbët) dhe bie përtokë. Shumë herë vijnë në vete kur trajtohen në urgjencë. 

*Ankthi*
Rreth 2 % e popullatës kanë përjetuar një lloj forme të krizës së panikut. Njerëzit me frikë/ankthe të ndryshme (psh. agorafobi, frika ndaj insekteve apo mikrobeve), përjetojnë më shumë kriza paniku, sidomos kur vijnë në kontakt me stimulin (nxitjen) e frikës. Kriza të tilla kalojnë shpejt kur stimuli i frikës hiqet apo largohet nga pacienti. Kur krizat bëhen kronike, simptomat bëhen më të rënda dhe si rrjedhim dobësojnë jashtëzakonisht shumë sistemin nervor për disa ditë. Krizat e panikut zakonisht shfaqen në moshë të re ( në të 20-at) dhe femrat janë 2 herë më tepër në rrezik për të shfaqur kriza paniku se sa meshkujt. Zakonisht krizat e panikut ngatërrohen me atake zemre, gjë që ndikon negativisht në diagnozën e krizës. 

*Trajtimi* 
Trajtimet përfshijnë ilaçe dhe forma psikoterapie (cognitive-behavioural therapy), e cila u mëson njerëzve si të mposhtin mendime negative apo të përballojnë ankthe/frika të ndryshme. Ilaçet përfshijnë antidepresantë (SSRI's, MAOI's), apo ilaçe anti-anxiety (Benzodiazepines; Valium, Ativan, Xanax) përpara se të shfaqet kriza apo në pritmëri të saj. Kur kriza parandalohet me anë të ilaçeve atëherë cikli është shumë më i lehtë për t'u kthyer dhe nuk shfaqet përsëri. Zakonisht një kombinim i ilaçeve dhe psikoterapisë jep shenja të mira (duke i eliminuar fare simptomat apo shfaqjen e krizës, sidomos kur sëmundja është në stadet e para). Rreth 70-90 % e njerëzve me kriza paniku mund të kurohen në mënyrë të suksesshme. Për ata që marrin trajtim në fazat e para të shfaqjes së sëmundjes, shumica kurohen krejt, duke mos pasur asnjë efekt negativ pasi mbarohet kurimi. 

*Shkaqet:* 
Ka evidencë që krizat e panikut trashëgohen (shkaqe gjenetike), por gjithashtu kjo sëmundje mund të manifestohet edhe në njerëz pa histori familjare të tillë. Shkaqe të tjera përfshijnë strese të ndryshme, mënyrë mendimi fataliste (njerëzit që bëhen shumë merak për gjëra të ndryshme, sëmundje trupore dhe gjithashtu disa ilaçe. Shkaqet ekzakte të krizave të panikut ende nuk dihen, por në studime me kafshët janë identifikuar disa pjesë të trurit, të cilat bëhen shumë aktive gjatë krizave të panikut.

*Shqetesimet*

1- Kur një person provon prishje të theksuar të humorit dhe të ekuilibrit emocional, atëherë mund të thuhet se ai person ka çrregullime të gjendjes shpirtërore.
2- Kur emocionet qëndrojnë në një pikë të ulët gjatë gjithë kohës dhe ne humbasim interesin për jetën, kjo do të thotë se po kalojmë një gjendje depresioni
3- Depresioni madhor karakterizohet nga një gjendje e rënë shpirtërore dhe trishtim që shoqërohet me ndjenjën e fajit dhe të qenit i pavlefshëm. 
4- Njerëzit kalojnë në gjendje depresive kur ata kanë probleme në punë, probleme bashkëshortore ose kur ndjehen të pazotë për diçka që duan të bëjnë.
5- Shenjë e depresionit mund të jetë edhe prishja e gjumit, rënia në peshë, këputja, ndjenja e fajit të kotë.

*Ankthi

Adrenalina, përgjegjëse për ankthin*
Një sëmundje fizike e quajtur hypoglycemia është gjendur të jetë shkaktare për kriza paniku. Ata që vuajnë nga hypoglycemia kanë receptorë defektivë për substancën insulinë, gjë që nuk lejon kalimin e suksesshëm të sheqerit në membranën e qelizave. Kur niveli i sheqerit në gjak ulet shumë, truri dërgon sinjale alarmi në qendrat hormonale, duke i sinjalizuar të prodhojnë adrenalinë, e cila është përgjegjëse për krizat e panikut. 

*Emocionet, shkaktarë të sëmundjeve*
Mjekët e vjetër kinezë mjaftë mirë e kanë ditur se emocionet luajnë role të rëndësishëm në organizmin e njeriut. Ato janë në gjendje të shkaktojnë sëmundje të llojllojshme, madje edhe te njerëzit shumë të fortë. Mjafton që të godasin në vende më të ndjeshme të organizmit dhe sëmundja fillon të marrë hov. Të gjitha sëmundjet të shkaktuara prej gjendjes psikike apo çrregullimit të saj në mjekësi quhen sëmundje psikosomatike. Këto sëmundje shfaqen në relacionin shpirt - trup.

*Syri i majtë kupton emocionet i pari*
Syri i majtë ka më shumë kapacitet në krahasim me syrin e djathtë, që të kuptojë emocionet e atyre që na shikojnë. Kjo gjë e veçantë e syrit të majtë u konstatua nga një studim i "American Academy of Neurology". Syri i majtë është i lidhur me "qendrën e emocioneve" të sistemit nervor, pra me anën e djathtë të trurit, dhe kjo e lejon të dallojë tipin e emocioneve të atyre që kemi përballë duke vëzhguar fytyrën e tyre.

Përgatiti: Blerina KACA

----------


## valentina_de

Jam Valentina nene e 2 femijeve,kam nje pyetje ju lutem.Qe gatii 3 vite vuaj nga nja frike e madhe qe as vet nuke di se nga me vjen,mjeket me kan thene se e kam semundjen e frikes,por te psikiatri nuk guxoj te shkoj,dhe nuk di se si te bej.Kam frike te dal jasht kudo koft,te jem vetem,me rrok si dridhje,me shkon mendja se do te vdes,me dhemb lukthi,marramendje,ftohjje te duarve,shikim te turbullt,dhe nuk shof mire....Ju lutem em tregoni pres me padurim pergjigjen tuaj

----------


## mia@

> Jam Valentina nene e 2 femijeve,kam nje pyetje ju lutem.Qe gatii 3 vite vuaj nga nja frike e madhe qe as vet nuke di se nga me vjen,mjeket me kan thene se e kam semundjen e frikes,por te psikiatri nuk guxoj te shkoj,dhe nuk di se si te bej.Kam frike te dal jasht kudo koft,te jem vetem,me rrok si dridhje,me shkon mendja se do te vdes,me dhemb lukthi,marramendje,ftohjje te duarve,shikim te turbullt,dhe nuk shof mire....Ju lutem em tregoni pres me padurim pergjigjen tuaj


WoW! Vetem psikologu mund te te ndihmoje. 
Diku e ka burimin kjo frika jote. Cfare konkretisht te shkaktoi ndjenjen e frikes? Ndonje fatkeqesi ne familje?

----------


## Izadora

> Jam Valentina nene e 2 femijeve,kam nje pyetje ju lutem.Qe gatii 3 vite vuaj nga nja frike e madhe qe as vet nuke di se nga me vjen,mjeket me kan thene se e kam semundjen e frikes,por te psikiatri nuk guxoj te shkoj,dhe nuk di se si te bej.Kam frike te dal jasht kudo koft,te jem vetem,me rrok si dridhje,me shkon mendja se do te vdes,me dhemb lukthi,marramendje,ftohjje te duarve,shikim te turbullt,dhe nuk shof mire....Ju lutem em tregoni pres me padurim pergjigjen tuaj


Kam pare nje emision ,nje person kishte te njejtat siptoma.
Thjeshte terapi tek nje psikolog. 


Nuk eshte turp te shkosh ne nje psikolog!!!!!!

----------


## krissti

Pershendetje!

Kerkoj ndihme per indentifikimin e nje problemi qe po shqeteson keto kohe grupin e miqeve me te cilet shoqerohem.

Mes nesh, eshte nje djale qe per nga karakteri eshte goxha i drejte, i dashur, i respektueshem dhe mjaft social.

Nuk di ta shpjegoj se cfare po i ndodh....por na eshte shprehur se ndihet keq emocionalisht sa here qe permendet dicka intriguese....
Psh....nese dikujt nga ne i ka humbur dicka, personi ne fjale edhe pse mbase nuk ka asnje lidhje konkrete me situaten, apo " gjene" e humbur, menjehere ka reagime fiziologjike te tipit - skuqje ne fytyre, rrahje te shpeshta te zemres, marrje fryme!

Ose psh, nqse dikush diskuton per ceshtje thashethemesh, edhe pse ai nuk ka folur asnjehere asnje fjale, ose nuk e njeh fare personin per te cilin flitet, menjehere ka keto reagime dhe ndjesite e tij mesa shpreh,jane konfuze, Ai thote se i duket sikur te tjeret do tia hedhin atij fajin dhe behet keq kur mendon se per kete fakt, ai do survejohet....fillon e skuqet dhe mendon se te tjeret nga momenti ne moment do ti thone qe e ka bere ai apo dicka tjeter!

Shpresoj te jem shpjeguar mire.
do te doja me gjithe respektin, mendimin tuaj se cfare mund te jete mbi te gjitha dhe me pas te informohesha per menyrat se si mund te japim ndihmesen per ta " kuruar" kete gje! 


Shume faleminderit!

----------


## sirena_adria

*Këto shenjat tregojnë se po vuani nga ankthi*

*Episodet e rralla të ankthit janë më se normale për shumicën e njerëzve, megjithatë për disa të tjerë, përballen me goditje më të forta e më të shpeshta të këtij çrregullimi.
*
Njerëzit e ngatërrojnë shqetësimin dhe hallet e ditës me episode të mirëfillta ankthi, ndonëse ndryshimi është i madh.

Në këtë artikull të AgroWeb.org do të mësoni për shenjat shumë të qarta paralajmëruese të ankthit.


*Shqetësime të vazhdueshme*

Shqetësimi është kryefjala e shumë prej çrregullimeve të ankthit. Njerëzit që vuajnë prej tij kanë tendencën të shqetësohen për shumë gjëra të përditshme sado të vogla të jenë.

Njerëzit që vuajnë nga ankthi kanë shqetësime të tillë që vazhdojnë për javë të tëra e deri në 6 muaj.

Një gjë e tillë pasohet me një lodhje drobitëse.

*Problemet me gjumin
*
Njerëzit që janë të prekur nga ankthi kanë shumë vështirësi kur vjen puna tek gjumi. Ata mezi i zë gjumi dhe e kanë shumë të vështirë të flenë pa trazuar gjithë natën.

Nëse këto probleme vazhdojnë, ndjesia e ankthit dhe lodhjes rritet duke krijuar kështu një rreth vicioz.

*Frika jo racionale*

Shpesh, episodet e ankthit mund të kenë lidhje me një situatë apo send specifik.

Për shembull, dikush mund të ketë frikë nga fluturimi, kafshët apo turmat.

Nëse frika bëhet shumë e madhe sa të pengojë përditshmërinë, atëherë kthehet në fobi, një nga llojet e çrregullimeve të ankthit.

*Probleme kronike me tretjen*

Truri është pikënisja e ankthit por ai manifestohet edhe me simptoma fizike duke ndikuar direkt tek tretja.

Njerëzit që vuajnë nga ankthi, preken edhe nga konstipacioni, dhimbjet e stomakut, fryrjet, gazrat e të tjerë.

*Frika e të qenit në qendër të vëmendjes
*
Ankthi mund të shfaqet edhe kur njeriu ka frikë të jetë në qendër të vëmendjes,

Ata ndihen sikur e gjithë bota po i sheh, skuqen, dridhen, u vjen për të vjellë, djersijnë dhe kanë vështirësi në të folur.

Këto simptoma vështirësojnë njohjet e reja, marrëdhëniet në jetë dhe në punë.

*Paniku*

Sulmet e panikut janë me të vërtetë të tmerrshme. Ndjesia e beftë e frikës e shoqëruar nga ideja e të qenit të pashpresë të merr frymën.

Këto sulme shoqërohen edhe me simptoma fizike siç janë: vështirësia në frymëmarrje, rrahjet e forta të zemrës, mpirja e duarve, djersitja, dhimbja e kraharorit, stomakut dhe ndjesia e të pasurit vapë dhe ftohtë.

*Në kërkim të përfeksionit*

Njerëzit e prekur nga ankthi janë gjithnjë në kërkim të perfeksionizmit.

Ata gjykojnë veten keq dhe nuk janë asnjëherë të kënaqur. Perfeksionizmi është një veçori e përbashkët me çrregullime të tjera obsesive që futen në kategoritë e ankthit.



/ AgroWeb.org  /  Express.com

https://www.gazetaexpress.com/keto-s...ni-nga-ankthi/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Si të menaxhoni sulmet e panikut jashtë shtëpisë ?*

Sulmet e panikut nuk janë edhe aq paralajmërues. Personat që vuajnë nga ankthi e dinë se një sulm paniku mund të ndodh në çdo kohë e çdo vend; në punë, në një qendër tregtare, duke ecur rrugës etj…

Edhe pse çdo situatë menaxhohet në mënyrë të ndryshme, janë disa gjëra kaq “të vogla” por që mund t’iu ndihmojnë tejet shumë në situatën tuaj.

Nëse ndodh që jeni në një vend publik ku ka shumë njerëz, atëherë tentoni të “ndiheni të sigurt” pavarësisht se çka.

Kjo do të thotë të thërrisni një mik apo dikë të afërm në telefon, të largoheni nga ai vend, të largoheni nga ajo situatë etj.

Nëse tashmë një sulm paniku po ju ndodh atëherë tentoni të ktheheni në të tashmen dhe të ndjeni prezent në situatë. P.sh: numëroni të gjitha gjërat e kaltërta në dhomë ose çfarë do ngjyre që zgjidhni, numëroni pllakat në tokë, shtrëngoni karrikën ku jeni ulur, lëvizni muskujt e trupit etj.

Krijoni një ritual tuajin që mund ta përdorni çdo herë për tu qetësuar. Si p.sh: Mund të skenoni të gjithë trupin tuaj përmes mendjes dhe ta përfundoni këtë ritual duke e kuptuar se jeni mirë, ose të merrni frymë thellë, të praktikoni meditimin etj.

Një opsion tjetër është të përdorni një gjësend/mendim që ju sjellë qetësi. P.sh: një fotografi të dikujt që dashuroni, një qafore që gjithmonë e mbani me vete, përfytyroni një pamje të bukur e relaksuese etj.


Unikportal.com

https://www.unikportal.com/si-te-men...shte-shtepise/

----------

